# First test cycle, is 250mg a week going to work?



## woody565 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi lads

I'm about to start my first test cycle, I'm going to do 10 weeks at 250mg. As its my first test cycle i want to keep the dosage down to see how my body reacts, but I'm worried 250mg a week is to little to see a decent gain from?

I'm currently 5"9, weighing 75kg and fairly lean. with the right training/diet/pct what do you think i should gain?

Also i have got

HCG

Adex

clomid

nolva

Read a few different opinions on pct, could some give me a guide as to what i should run and when please?

Cheers

Woody


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

You need 400 to 500 imo, my first test cycle was 400 and gains where ok


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

500mg EW is pretty standed for a first cycle mate...

If your using Test E then you need to to start your PCT 2 weeks after your last injection!

PCT-

Nolva 20mg ED 4 weeks

Clomid 100mg ED 2 weeks

Clomid 50mg ED 2 weeks

So it will look like this-

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Run your hCG on cycle starting from week 2 right up to PCT

I normally pin 1000iu hCG once EW...

:thumbup1:


----------



## woody565 (Sep 13, 2011)

exactly the info i was after, cheers ste.



big ste said:


> 500mg EW is pretty standed for a first cycle mate...
> 
> If your using Test E then you need to to start your PCT 2 weeks after your last injection!
> 
> ...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah at least 500mg m8t and 12 weeks with an enanthate ester is the done thing really. Your first cycle is always your best gainer providing you take it serious diet training e.c.t as your A.R (ANDROGEN RECEPTORS) are as sensitive as there ever going to be don't worry to much about sides on 500mg p.w pal very unlikely you'll get and bad sides unless you extremly prone to gyno so have NOLVA (tamoxifen) on hand you'll get a bit of ball shrinkige but hey it happens to the best of us dude lol good luck anyways


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

My first cycle was sust @ 250mcg per week. I should have ran 500mcg per week but like you i wanted to start at a low dose. 250 is ok but you would be better off going for 500.

Its good that your sticking to one compaund too, loads of people want to run 2 different types on their first cycle, but you need to do the meds one at a time to see how your body reacts to them, so cycle 1 500mcg test only, cycle 2 500mcg test 400mcg deca, cycle 3 test 500 mcg and tren say 300mcg then start experiementing with orals, dbol etc.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeh do tren then experiment with

Oralsl lol!


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

That was just an example, meaning that try a different compounds in a step by step process so you can test them on you and how you react. Could be done in a different order as in test dbol deca before test tren.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

defo start on 500

its recommended for a reason

using half of that is just a total waste


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

What a load of pants, I bet you'd put a stone on with 250 ew, your choice though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Massevil said:


> defo start on 500
> 
> its recommended for a reason
> 
> using half of that is just a total waste


i wouldnt say it was a waste mate to be fair..

if you consider a normal male produces about 60 mg of natural test per week (sometimes a little more , sometimes a little less) then 250 mg is still well over 4 times more than what you would naturally produce, so in reality with a good diet and routine, there is no reason not to get good results from it..

and has said you can seehow your body reacts, how your mind reacts , and how wll you recover..

i would say go with 250 mate if thats how you feel about it, your next cycle can be 500mg if you enjoy it..

you might only have one injection and not like it at all, then you have wasted less money.. if after a few weeks your ok with everything and you like it then up the dose at about week 5 or 6 for last 6 weeks

good luck , let us know how you get on


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Massevil said:


> defo start on 500
> 
> its recommended for a reason
> 
> *using half of that is just a total waste*


No it isn't.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

@Biffa, mcg is microgram which is a fraction of a milligram.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> Yeah at least 500mg m8t and 12 weeks with an enanthate ester is the done thing really. Your first cycle is always your best gainer providing you take it serious diet training e.c.t as your A.R (ANDROGEN RECEPTORS) are as sensitive as there ever going to be don't worry to much about sides on 500mg p.w pal very unlikely you'll get and bad sides unless you extremly prone to gyno so have NOLVA (tamoxifen) on hand you'll get a bit of ball shrinkige but hey it happens to the best of us dude lol good luck anyways


Your so very wrong with saying your 1st cycle is always your best gainer and do worry about sides on 500mg its his 1st cycle so he doesnt no how its gona effect him, bad advice mate.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if you consider a normal male produces about 60 gram of natural test per week


The Incredible Hulk produces less than that


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

ok then its not a total waste

but why shut yourself down for such a little dose ?

500 will produce more results so why not just go for it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> The Incredible Hulk produces less than that


DOH lol you know what i meant Mg lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

250mg nice sensible 1st cycle I did 250mg of sus for 12 weeks after being of for 3 years and gained 9 lean kg,


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually think its good seeing people wanting to do lower dosages rather than all them ridiculous ones.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> I actually think its good seeing people wanting to do lower dosages rather than all them ridiculous ones.


you are right mate, its good to see sensible approach to seeing how body responds to the drug first as well before blowing a load of money on a massive amount of something they may not like


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

400


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't let the quantity fool you - a mL of cyanide will kill you the same way as minimal amounts of steroids will make you grow. Your virgin androgen receptors will eat it up. Why use more when you'll get the same results off less? What's the point? It's just a big waste of time and money. The last thing you want to do is develop a tolerance so that you are required more quantity in the future.


----------



## cyclops_45 (Oct 5, 2005)

Less can be more: years ago I worked up to cycles using heavier dose test & EQ cycles and sure I made gains. But after some years off from gear and heavy training (due to injury and work commitments) and coming back last year I now do very mild test + proviron cycles. I make much better gains now from milder cycles than I did years back with the heavier cycles I think purely down to the fact that I got smarter with my training and understanding of recovery & periodisation (sp), etc. I think the returns on investment now are so much better.

I think sometimes the gear just masks a poor diet and lazy training routines especially for newbies. A cycle should be the icing on the cake.

250mg test-E every 5th day makes for a nice mild cycle (= 350mg per week).

I add in some proviron at week four or five when the body is starting to increase SHGB (at say 12.5mg ED for three weeks, then up to 25mg ED for next three to four weeks) plus a small dose of HCG thru out (@250-300 iu E3d) and it makes a nice cycle.

I see no need to go straight to the 500mg PW. In fact a good friend of mine that introduced me to gear has always done 'very' light cycles. Admittedly we've reasoned that he must respond well to even small amounts of AAS and he has good genetics but he has awesome strength and a physique to match. He just focuses on getting his diet, training, loading and recovery right.

If you start at a lower dose at least you can see how react (FWIW I got mild gyno first cycle at 500mg PW as was prone to it but found out the hard way).

Good luck


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't the op start at 250 and after a couple of weeks bump up to 500mg?

Conversely, if you start at 500 to kickstart you and then come down to 250mg to reduce sides, would that be ok?


----------



## woody565 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to give me some advice.

I have decided to run 500, if im going to shut down my own test might as well see some better gains while im doing it.

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

musio said:


> Can't the op start at 250 and after a couple of weeks bump up to 500mg?
> 
> Conversely, if you start at 500 to kickstart you and then come down to 250mg to reduce sides, would that be ok?


may aswell start at 250 and ramp up when body is in full swing and anabolic the first couple of weeks on test he wont feel much anyway


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i'm currently into a Lixus Sustanon 300 and proviron for side @600 pw for 10 weeks, jabbing monday and thursday and i'm making very good gains. so i advise 500mg pw mate. just keep some gd ancillaries and a gd pct. i'm doing hcg week 8-12 625mg twice a week then running clomid from week 12 like this 100/50/50/50.

hope your cycles gone well.


----------

